# Returning Member From Delaware!



## M.J.H. (Jan 20, 2004)

Strayed from IronMagazine for a while but now I am back, realizing finally what a great site this was! 

I am also so sick of seeing the new format of vbulletin that most sites are implementing, absolutely hideous and harder to read posts! Love old school vbulletin...


----------



## atherjen (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey there! Glad that your back


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks Jen, appreciate it, yeah its great to be back. I am really starting to train more bodybuilding style again. For a while I was leaning towards powerlifting but now I am back to bodybuilding, just putting a lot of emphasis on strength.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2004)

glad you made it back...we will stick with this version of vB as long as possible.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 20, 2004)

That's great to hear Prince, and even if youre forced to switch over to the new style, you can still customize it to make it very close to this version. This version IMO is just so easily accessible, all the posts are very easy to read, etc. 

Anyway, it's great to be back.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2004)

I am not very fond of vB3 either, but like everything I know eventually I will have to upgrade....


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah I know eventually you will probably be forced to. But from what I have read about it you can keep everything looking almost the same. I dont mind how WBB looks, but the size of the username's is so annoying! It should just be the size of the posts, just bold, if you ask me.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> I dont mind how WBB looks, but the size of the username's is so annoying! It should just be the size of the posts, just bold, if you ask me.



that is just a template edit, very easy to change. (Hulk is not exactly a genius with stuff like that, someone else builds his websites).


----------

